# First MAC products!



## jennyfee (Aug 6, 2008)

Yeaaa!! I finally visited a town that had a MAC counter and splurged the reminder of my money on some awesome products 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





-Paint pot in Bare Study
-Mineralize blush in Pleasantry
-Pigment in Jardin Aires
-Khol in Feline

I'm really excited!!


----------



## Nepenthe (Aug 6, 2008)

Congrats!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It looks like you made some smart choices, you'll likely get much use out of them.


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 6, 2008)

Those are all fantastic.  Enjoy!!


----------



## BrowneyedBeauty (Aug 7, 2008)

Congrats! I know you must be really excited! I have Jardin Aires and Bare Study and love them both!


----------



## themarymac (Aug 7, 2008)

Congrats, that's a great haul.  I love the Bare Study paintpot....you'll get a lot of use out of it!


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 7, 2008)

Oooh, great picks! I love Pleasantry and I need to get my hands on Bare Study still!

Enjoy!


----------



## Peaches23 (Aug 8, 2008)

congrats on your first mac purchases!!!


----------



## bgajon (Aug 8, 2008)

Great selection for first MAC purchase. Bare Study p/p is awesome! I agree that you made smart choices, congrats


----------



## ms_bloom (Aug 8, 2008)

What a cute haul - enjoy!


----------



## RoxyJ (Aug 11, 2008)

Welcome to the slippery slope


----------



## snowflakelashes (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm jealous, I want bare study paint pot!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Aug 12, 2008)

enjoy ur goodies


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 16, 2008)

enjoy your haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i LOVE feline!


----------



## jennyfee (Sep 1, 2008)

I love all of my mac products! bare study is GREAT, i use it almost everyday it is an amazing base!! jardin aires is now my favourite highlight, its really soft on my skin tone, much lighter than it appears in the jar. Pleasantry is really cute too, really pink, and i love using feline on my waterline.  i have yet to make another purchase from mac, but i cant wait to get to a counter soon!! its too bad its 2 hours away and i dont have a car


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 1, 2008)

Great start! Welcome to the beginnings of addiction. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Could you order online?


----------



## vivbabe10 (Sep 2, 2008)

Do you have a  Nordstrom close to you? Because they have Mac counters, and although it's still not as great as a Mac store it's still something.

And ordering online has now become my obsession


----------



## jennyfee (Sep 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_Great start! Welcome to the beginnings of addiction. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Could you order online?_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vivbabe10* 

 
_Do you have a Nordstrom close to you? Because they have Mac counters, and although it's still not as great as a Mac store it's still something.

And ordering online has now become my obsession 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hey guys, yes i could order online... for some reason its just not the same  lol i love trying products before buying them... but thx to u on specktra i have swatches and stuff  anyway about the Nordstrom comment, i live in Canada, and i ve never even seen a nordstrom lol so the nearest mac counter is really like almost 2 hours away... *sigh*
thx anyway!!! xxxxx


----------



## snowflakelashes (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jennyfee* 

 
_hey guys, yes i could order online... for some reason its just not the same  lol i love trying products before buying them... but thx to u on specktra i have swatches and stuff  anyway about the Nordstrom comment, i live in Canada, and i ve never even seen a nordstrom lol so the nearest mac counter is really like almost 2 hours away... *sigh*
thx anyway!!! xxxxx_

 
The equivalent of Nordies in Canada is "The Bay" stores, at least from what I've seen ,  they're our dept store that has MAC Counters in them.  That said I'm sure not all of them have counters, and I'm in a more isolated situation, i have to FLY to get to the nearest mac counter no raods in or out of here, so its a once-a-year IF that sort of thing. So i definately feel your pain


----------

